# Dark Souls 2



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

For PS3, XBOX and PC.
No release date yet.

I've just started my first playthrough of Dark Souls, but I'm so looking forward to play this! ​


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I still have yet to play Demon's Souls. But this looks interesting.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Dark Souls is one of the best games ever made. I suppose I am looking forward to 2, but I am a bit disturbed because they changed directors and the new one said he was planning to make the new one "more straightforward"...which is a BIG no-no for that game. It's supposed to be hard. It's supposed to be mysterious. It's a throw-back to oldschool games where you had to collaborate to find all the secrets - they weren't just super obvious. But time will tell what exactly he means by that.


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

rymo said:


> Dark Souls is one of the best games ever made. I suppose I am looking forward to 2, but I am a bit disturbed because they changed directors and the new one said he was planning to make the new one "more straightforward"...which is a BIG no-no for that game. It's supposed to be hard. It's supposed to be mysterious. It's a throw-back to oldschool games where you had to collaborate to find all the secrets - they weren't just super obvious. But time will tell what exactly he means by that.


I totally agree. I've sunk probably over 500 hours into DkS and played it since release, so I'm obviously excited about the news, but the change the series seems to be taking has me worried. But even if Miyazaki were to stay at the helm I doubt they'd be able to top themselves again, at least in level design.

What I am optimistic about is the possibility of full game co-op, summoning people from your friends list, and covenants that actually amount to something. I'd also like to see the ability to trade items with other players besides dropping stuff on the ground and just trusting that it's what they agreed to give you.


----------



## Minato (Sep 9, 2012)

I never got around to beating dark souls... Last thing I did was fight some boss in the lava in Lost Izalith or whatever it is called. Some kind of centipede. I am kind of boned because all I had with me to fight are fire based weapons... Funny thing is I played through the first half of the game twice. That is the most fun part, it really gets kind of dull after Smough and Ornstein.


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

Aw, I hope they aren't changing too much.
I would just like co-op improvement, it's nearly impossible to summon people for me. 
Demon Souls is an unrelated game, right?


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

A magazine scan of some new artwork:










The whole interview is here:


http://imgur.com/q34ES


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

rymo said:


> Dark Souls is one of the best games ever made. I suppose I am looking forward to 2, but I am a bit disturbed because they changed directors and the new one said he was planning to make the new one *"more straightforward".*..which is a BIG no-no for that game. It's supposed to be hard. It's supposed to be mysterious. It's a throw-back to oldschool games where you had to collaborate to find all the secrets - they weren't just super obvious. But time will tell what exactly he means by that.


Oh dear god no, I fear Dark Souls might go the way of the Mass Effect games after the EA/Bioware deal if the goal here is to make Dark Souls 2 more accessible and simplified. A huge part of what makes Dark Souls one of the best games of all time (ever!) is the insane depth and complexity. Sure, it's incredibly off-putting at first, but once you get into it its the most amazing RPG goodness.

Still, more meaningful covenants would be good, and there are certainly areas of Dark Souls that could do with some clarification (I mean, there is still disagreement as to what the Occult/Divine weapon effects do and the game has been out for over a year). I just hope this isn't going to be a stripped-down, linear action-focused version.


----------



## burrito (Aug 29, 2012)

Yeah Dark Souls is one of the best games Ive ever played. Im playing it right now actually. I love the dark melancholy atmosphere. Its a shame its not even more popular than it is. Who knows what they mean by making it more 'straightforward'. 

I doubt they mean making it easier. But there are alot of things that could be more straightforward. Like people have mentioned, wtf is the difference between cursed and divine weapons etc. Too many things that would be impossible to know unless you spent an hour on the Dark Souls wiki or bought a strategy guide. Some mystery is good, mystery is part of the games charm. But too many simple things are just plain cryptic.


----------



## burrito (Aug 29, 2012)

Oh and in case anyones an art nerd like me, I just discovered the "Dark Souls Design Works" art book. No its not the little art booklets that came with preorders or collectors editions. Its a large book filled with character designs, sketches, armors, level art, etc. Only available in japan but you can order it online. 150 or so pages.

__
https://flic.kr/p/7046899549


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

I just want to play God of War Ascension.


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

No more back stab abuse it seems :um :teeth
Bonfire warp from the start, improved dual wielding and some other things.


----------



## Ravven (Dec 31, 2012)

Yay, more raging for me!

-Ravven


----------



## Tabris (Jul 14, 2013)

It looks amazing, I'm really looking forward to it 
The first was a really bad port, but it's still one of my favourite games.


----------



## nml (Jan 21, 2012)

it looks good so far, I really hope they don't screw it up. They already have a loyal, adoring fanbase who just want more of the same, yet, sigh, it's not unknown in the game world for developers to bugger it up anyway (hitman, max payne).

And dark souls was a teeny bit easier than demon souls, not that I want to get into an argument about that...

but no point getting pessimistic at this stage


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

I hope they Don't puss out like they did with Dark Souls with all the patches that made it progressively easier and easier and difficult items easier to get. I thought Demon Souls was a lot better.


----------

